# quick question with use of accents



## bosola

Sorry, I know this is a really trivial question, but could anyone repost me this sentence with the proper accents/characters?
"Predstaveni se dostalo mnoha uznani, mimo jine ziskalo Cenu hlavniho mesta Budapest."
I have to paste it into a letter, and I just don't want to do that grammatically incorrect. I don't speak Czech myself, so I don't even know which word might need modification.
Thank you for your kind help!


----------



## bosola

19 views and no answer? Come on, I know it's not the most sophisticated question in linguistics, but I still need to send that letter! In return, I can help in the most complex problems concerning Hungarian!


----------



## Enquiring Mind

I was leaving it for the natives, bosola, but since you've bumped your thread, I'll answer it for you.

"Představení se dostalo mnoha uznání, mimo jiné získalo Cenu hlavního města Budapest."

You didn't ask for the meaning, but just for the record: 
"The performance was/has been highly acclaimed, winning awards including the City of Budapest Prize." 

Sorry we were a bit slow in replying ...


----------



## panzorzka.uli

I would add: Budapešť


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Thanks for the add, panzorzka.uli.  You are right, of course!  I must have been getting linguistic interference from English.  Next time I must try and get out of my own linguistic skin and pay more attention!


----------



## bosola

Thanks for your kind help, both of you!


----------



## marsi.ku

Hi, Bosola,
I don't know if some czech native has written this phrase, but me, I'd modified a little bit the end of the phrase into "Cenu hlavního města Budapešti" - we say also "cena hlavního města Prahy"


----------



## bosola

Thank you, Marsi (if that's a name),
yes, it was translated by a native Czech, but maybe she was forgetful -- if "cena hlavního města Prahy" is the official name of the office, then your version must be the right one.
And, unfortunately, I just realized that the most importent part was just left out from the sentence: "The performance has been highly acclaimed, winning awards including the Theatrical Prize from the City of Budapest, FOR THE BEST DIRECTION" (or "IN THE CATEGORY OF BEST DIRECTION", if that fits better). Could anyone include that, please? I know that's not a translation forum, but I would highly appreciate if somebody could do that for me. Thank you in advance!


----------



## panzorzka.uli

I would probably use: za nejlepší režii


----------



## bosola

Thank you very much! So, I hope, this can be considered as the final version: "Představení se dostalo mnoha uznání, mimo jiné získalo Cenu hlavního města Budapešti, za nejlepší režii." Thank your all! Gosh, it's frustrating to send a motivational letter in a language you don't speak!


----------



## panzorzka.uli

The last part would be without comma: Představení se dostalo mnoha uznání, mimo jiné získalo Cenu hlavního města Budapešti za nejlepší režii.


----------



## bosola

Thank you for the correction!


----------

